# Tioga FS100 and others?



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Is anybody rocking these? Dave? You've got one, don't you?

I'm sick of my Holy Rollers. I've got about a dozen or so gashes and slashes in the rear tire and the bead is starting to pull apart.

So... How are the FS100s? They seem to be pretty light... but that won't do me any good if they're weak. How's the grip in the dirt? That's not going to be they're primary use... but... you know.

I was looking at the Schwalbe Table Top and Kenda SB8. I know they hook up well... but I need a tire that'll hold up (and weighs less than 800g).


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you know where to find these? I have been looking for a pair myself for awhile now and haven't been able to find any distributors.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

If anybody is looking for something new and something tried and true check out intenses micro knobby 26". One of the most badass 20" tire designs ever on now on a 26". the grip and they arent mud magnets and they are light. My Table tops are also one of the most enjoyable tires ive ever riddden.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet micro nobby went 26


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

I run these on my molly. I love them and mine weighed about 590grams when I put them on.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah, I've got a couple FS100's. Great tires, very stout, strong side-wall and wide tread, great grip (better than kiniption IMO, but less volume for vibration absorbtion), and nice weight for what they are. But actually, two of the 24" versions I have differ in weight by almost 25-30g, which is a bid odd. 

26" versions are fairly easy to find, so I'd be sure to try some out if you rock the big wheels.

I should mention, I was a squirrel riding street with one on the front though, but usually I am, haha. Like the Timo better up front, much much better.... even liked the CompIII 2.125 up front for dirt too.


can't wait for the KHE kevlar 24" tires to hit!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i wish khe made the premium tires in 26"


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The schwalbe's are probably my next tire.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I ran a Tioga on the rear of my mob for a while, the width is huge, they're strong, grippy, and light, never really had any problems. I rode it on dirt, park, and street. I think basically all the blackmarket team guys run these tires. not the best tire on dirt but it not bad as a rear. I only got rid of it because I can't fit one on the rear of my WCH. now I'm running the spec rhythm tires front and rear and love them. I'd also maybe check out the new WTB offerings.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

cully said:


> I ran a Tioga on the rear of my mob for a while, the width is huge, they're strong, grippy, and light, never really had any problems. I rode it on dirt, park, and street. I think basically all the blackmarket team guys run these tires. not the best tire on dirt but it not bad as a rear. I only got rid of it because I can't fit one on the rear of my WCH. now I'm running the spec rhythm tires front and rear and love them. I'd also maybe check out the new WTB offerings.


The new WTB's look promissing.. but I have yet to even see them on a bike... Have they hit the market yet? If not.. any pictures of them on a prototype?

EDIT:: OUCH!! Check the weight out..... 1000-1300ish g's. Dayum.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> The new WTB's look promissing.. but I have yet to even see them on a bike... Have they hit the market yet? If not.. any pictures of them on a prototype?
> 
> EDIT:: OUCH!! Check the weight out..... 1000-1300ish g's. Dayum.


yeah, I know it man! I was pretty excited to see what Mark drops over there with these tires, but man, when I checked both versions I was completely surprised. 1500g for one and just over 1k on the other.... even their aramid bead versions are the same weight as steel bead, because they change rubber compounds... disappointing.

Hey cully, I think for the 26" version of the Tioga FS100 they have two different widths available. Maybe you had the 2.4 or whatever it is... look for the 2.1 if you can, may fit your WCH, I know there is no problem slamming them in my Molly's dropouts... I even just shaved the dropouts on my frame, I don't extend it that long anyway.


----------

